# Arizona Smokers



## az_redneck (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey all you Arizona guys! (and gals)

November at Rawhide in Chandler is a KCBS and IBCA competition. I just got off the phone with the coordinator. Sounds like fun. I've never been in a BBQ competition and would like to try my hand at it. If we can get 4 guys to cook 1 thing each, we could have a team.

Anyone want to consider starting a team from here and win this competition?

Also, they have a KCBS class the Thursday before if you want to judge the KCBS portion. They need about 60 judges he said. The IBCA portion needs 120 judges and there's no training involved. You can walk in off the street and judge Q 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .. No garnish required either! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So, who's interested?


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 20, 2007)

Right now I plan on taking the judging class and attending the competition. No big interest in competing right now. Maybe sometime down the road. Rawhide was relocated to the Salt River Reservation. Heard they did a nice job of setting it up. Guess I'll find out.


----------



## smokewatcher (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds real good to me AZ.  I made what I would call a near-perfect brisket couple weeks ago....just have to figure out if I can do it more than once-in-a-row!  Transportation might be a problem for me, but I got 3 months to get around it.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 21, 2007)

Transportation? You live in Florence.. I live 20 minutes away from you. I can pick you up if needed. As a matter of fact, I'll be in Florence at 10am this morning for a meeting there at the county building. Let me know if I can help..

Paul


----------



## smokewatcher (Jul 21, 2007)

Only issue I have is getting my smoker around. My truck is on its last breath.  I'll have a solution by show-time for sure!


----------



## azbarbeque (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey all, I am the promoter of the event.  

It is in it's 2nd year and it is part of the newly formed Arizona Triple Crown of BBQ Circuit we started here in Arizona.

As it was stated, this is a very rare event, it is being sanctioned by both the KCBS and the IBCA, so in essense, it's like competing in 2 contests at the same time.  2 Prize Funds, 2 chances to win invitations to the big events and 2 chances to win money.  We have a prize fund of over $20,000, so lots of incentive to come out and enter your team.

This event is also a State Championship event as we do have the Governor's Proclaimation, so that even adds more prestige to it.

In conjunction with the Cook-off, we will be hosting the KCBS Certified BBQ Judging class on the Thursday before the event, a Dance-A-Thon the Friday before the event, then the day of the event, we will have live bands, Rawhide Western Town, Rawhide Petting Zoo, Wild Horse Pass Casino and lots of other great activities going on.

There will also be a big BBQ/Food Expo going on under our 100,000 sq ft. Pavillion, so this will be a really incredible event.

We really hope to see you all out there.

If you are interested, please register and pay before August 1st, 2007.  If you do, not only will you save $50 off your registration, but you will also be entered into our Early Bird Drawing for 1 of 4 prizes ranging from $50 to $500.

For more info, please visit www.AZBarbeque.com or www.SWIBBQCookoff.com

Thanks,

Mike
AZBarbeque


----------



## smokewatcher (Jul 22, 2007)

Just reading all the competition rules and details on the website....very interesting.  Could be a busy night! :)


----------



## smokewatcher (Jul 22, 2007)

PM sent to AZ


----------



## azbarbeque (Jul 22, 2007)

Yea, busy day, but fun I'm sure.  Then everyone can relax and enjoy all the bands we have playing that night...

Going to be a great event..


----------



## azbarbeque (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey all, just an update.  Both sanctioned events will count toward the California ToY totals.

We currently have 47 teams registered.

1 from Texas (Houston)
1 from Utah
1 from Colorado
14 from California
30 from Arizona.

Don't miss out on this great Dual Sanctioned Contest with over $20K in prizes, trophies and money.

Huge Concert after the event Saturday night and just lots of fun.

Arizona is a great place to be in November.

Hope to see lots of you out here enjoying the event.

For more info, please visit www.AZBarbeque.com or www.SWIBBQCookoff.com


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 9, 2007)

I unfortunately won't be able to make it. The entrance fee is just way over my budget. Sorry..


----------

